
Can you trust your business to Google's cloud? - nreece
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-9989019-93.html?hhTest=1&tag=nefd.top
======
pg
Probably more than you can trust it to your own IT dept.

~~~
thwarted
In a startup, isn't "IT dept" just another name for "technical co-founder"?

~~~
eugenejen
Well, then the technical co-founder will spend tons of time doing things such
as setting up emails, scanning viruses, looking for intruders to servers,
setting up quickbooks. Then you lose man-hours that should be dedicated to
your main product/services.

I know this because I have been working for 6 startups for 10 years. This is a
very common pattern that leads to failure.

~~~
thwarted
That's true, but I interpreted the word "trust" in terms of capability, not
availability.

